# What is a premium?



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We are new at showing market wethers and I was wondering what it meant when they said a premium. 

For example San Angelo says there is a Premium schedule. It says 1-4 place will sell in the premium sale and will not receive any additional premium monies. Then there is a dollar amount for 5-8 ($200, $170, $130, $100).

Is that all the kids get or is that in addition to the floor price?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would ask the people in charge of the show.


----------

